# NSW Stuck the landing (for Gatesy) 061113



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Quick trip Northside yesterday, not much to report fishwise, a rat king and a brown groper for me, both still swimming.

After a few days of big wind, there was a good sized residual swell, so I made the decision to stow rods etc before landing. The Longy shoredump was doin' its thing, last second curl and crash. Watched an Evo 465 land before me, with a "catcher" who waded out to chest deep, grabbed the bow & dragged the fortunate Stealther up the beach.

My welcoming party consisted of a Longy regular, sporting a camera and a wicked grin, awaiting the doom of his favorite Hobie pilot. I bobbed about just out of the end zone until it seemed like time, a quick spurt of paddle flailing, and a dry arse landing. Disappointed camera man - priceless ;-) . Got my camera out for Gary, but he nailed it too.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

How thoroughly disappointing Dave. 

One day, they'll have _you _on film in a spectacular crash and burn. One day. :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> One day, they'll have _you _on film in a spectacular crash and burn. One day. :lol:


Agreed Trev, it's only a matter of time, my Revo surfs like a cow. Dumb luck prevailed yesterday.

I might start shooting my own landings on the GoPro - I promise I'll post incriminating footage if I get it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > One day, they'll have _you _on film in a spectacular crash and burn. One day. :lol:
> ...


Yeah right. We all believe you. :lol:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Funny how you never get pantsed when you've stowed your rods eh? Nice to hear you're kicking around out there Dave, hopefully see you soon.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I would like to post a heartfelt apology to all Longy regulars. It seems I have inadvertently caused friction, an action that I now regret unreservedly. Please resume normal viewing at your leisure.


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

To funny this post.
A Stealth lands unassisted, and helps his mates, as mates do whether it be 1/2 a foot, or 10 foot.
Well done with the landing though, and the laughs about it should have been left on the sand.
How about boats get parked on the grass when getting ready rather than where people wish to parks there cars.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Filming a mate wiping out is considered fair game - that's why I try to be the first to land. Did I tell you I nailed the landing yesterday too??? Rode the back of the surge, right up the beach. Fortunately nobody saw my launch earlier that morning .....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

@ Michael 
Re: Dave. I do know he has the ability to superimpose anyone's face to a disaster. Don't trust him ever! :lol:

You guys crack me up! Maybe I'll be his next victim.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "My welcoming party consisted of a Longy regular, sporting a camera and a wicked grin, awaiting the doom of his favorite Hobie pilot. I bobbed about just out of the end zone until it seemed like time, a quick spurt of paddle flailing, and a dry arse landing. Disappointed camera man - priceless . Got my camera out for Gary, but he nailed it too."


Funny stuff!

My no2 ambition is to post that shot of Dave (sbd, not beat ;-) ) half way through an eskimo roll - *before* he gets one of me upside down in the jaws of the surgemonster. I'll post with a wicked grin even if I don't take the photo myself. Happy to pay (one case of beer - imported), and give credit to the bloke who gets the money shot.

When I do, don't get mad at me or show any sympathy for sbd - I rate this in my top 5 funniest trip reports of all time:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=49021&hilit=turtle+northside#p501193



> "I would like to post a heartfelt apology to all Longy regulars"


Apology not accepted by this stealth owner. You should have rolled for the camera! :lol:


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Fish were jumping on my hook that morning. Mostly small snapper but also my PB trevally at 60cm. Quite difficult to bring in over the last few meters, he just went round and round again and again. Had him for dinner tonight sashimied. Think I like the small ones for flavour and texture though.








Yep one day there will be a Kodak moment when sand is pressure injected up every orifice of sbd and it will be sweeeet.
Revenge is a dish best served cold but I'll probably be the one stripping his reels.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great Trev Gary.
The shore dump sounds horrendous. I wince every time I see that shot of you Gary, can't believe you didn't get hurt in that tumble.
It also brings back memories of us all lined up feeding people back in through the rock monster at Clovelly.

I'm glad someone aimed a camera at you Dave, it's good for you to feel the pressure.


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Davebeat said:
> 
> 
> > To funny this post.
> ...


Nah, had a good morning fishing all good, and we shared a good laugh on the sand to.


----------

